
Show HN: Streaming of realtime AI based prediction of Bitcoin price - redknight666
https://www.facebook.com/federico.lois/videos/10155253822331196/
======
redknight666
We designed just for fun an AI algorithm to assist in short-term trading of
crypto currencies.

This is the first --very rough-- iteration running in realtime on BTCUSD pair
(no delays - besides video upload of course). Don't know how much time it will
be up, probably 12 to 16 hours or so.

While technically not 'operable', these are the live results, so you could
(in-theory) trade assisted by it while I am streaming. --- hope I am not going
against the rules of ShowHN ---

Disclaimer: Trade at your own risk, these data and/or predictions does not
imply any kind of advise.

Feedback is welcome.

~~~
redknight666
New link because of ISP disconnection issues. Running on backup ISP
meanwhile:[https://www.facebook.com/federico.lois/videos/10155254288586...](https://www.facebook.com/federico.lois/videos/10155254288586196/)

